# Puppy recommendations



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm looking to purchase a new Maltese puppy but the one I have my eyes on is $3200 for a female. She is not AKC-certified (only ACA) or have breeding rights. Is this too much to pay for a standard breeder? And does anyone know of reputable breeders within driving distance in New Jersey/New York/Pennsylvania/Maryland area that you would recommend? We're not looking for a show-quality dog but want to make sure their health would be in good condition and they didn't come from a puppy mill.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This forum has a ton of information on how to select a responsible breeder - please take a few hours to research, read and educate yourself on how to select a breeder who isn't perpetuating the problem of poorly bred dogs. 

You want one who is following the American Maltese Association Code of Ethics. You want a breeder who insists on meeting you (or at least extensive telephone interviews) and who breeds according to standards from AKC. I've never heard of ACA so it's likely a certification created only by breeders who want a way to market their dogs who haven't been bred according to standard. Getting a puppy from a responsible breeder who shows her dogs doesn't mean you're getting "show quality." What it means is that you'll be getting a puppy from the best possible environment where the welfare of the dogs is first and foremost.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

ACA American Canine Association is not a recognised certificate the way AKC is. I would not be looking at a dog that was ACA registered personally.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PixieSparks said:


> I'm looking to purchase a new Maltese puppy but the one I have my eyes on is $3200 for a female. She is not AKC-certified (only ACA) or have breeding rights. Is this too much to pay for a standard breeder? And does anyone know of reputable breeders within driving distance in New Jersey/New York/Pennsylvania/Maryland area that you would recommend? We're not looking for a show-quality dog but want to make sure their health would be in good condition and they didn't come from a puppy mill.


I would stretch a bit further towards Connecticut and look into melitica maltese. At least you know your getting a fluff from a reputable breeder. I personally think $3200 is ALOT of money for a dog coming from a BYB, besides I wouldn’t support one. You will only end up with heartache most of the time.
Princely Line Maltese - Melitica Maltese
She has the most amazing dog’, imo.


----------



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone! I have been doing a ton of research but I'm in a bit of a bind because I've already put a non-refundable deposit down on the puppy. I'm trying to debate whether it would be better to just scrap the money completely and begin a new search or go through with it. The breeder is Lucy Martin from Greenfield Puppies if anyone has heard anything about her.


----------



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> I would stretch a bit further towards Connecticut and look into melitica maltese. At least you know your getting a fluff from a reputable breeder. I personally think $3200 is ALOT of money for a dog coming from a BYB, besides I wouldn’t support one. You will only end up with heartache most of the time.
> Princely Line Maltese - Melitica Maltese
> She has the most amazing dog’, imo.


I just spoke with her! All of her puppies are reserved but she took me down on her wait list.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

PixieSparks said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I have been doing a ton of research but I'm in a bit of a bind because I've already put a non-refundable deposit down on the puppy. I'm trying to debate whether it would be better to just scrap the money completely and begin a new search or go through with it. The breeder is Lucy Martin from Greenfield Puppies if anyone has heard anything about her.


I would look elsewhere.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PixieSparks said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I have been doing a ton of research but I'm in a bit of a bind because I've already put a non-refundable deposit down on the puppy. I'm trying to debate whether it would be better to just scrap the money completely and begin a new search or go through with it. The breeder is Lucy Martin from Greenfield Puppies if anyone has heard anything about her.


Is this her website Lucy Martin-Dog Breeder
she looks like a broker selling ALL kinds of breeds. If it were me, I would forgo the deposit, and run fast away from breeders like this. I would not chance an adoption from a place like this. This is not responsible breeding.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PixieSparks said:


> I just spoke with her! All of her puppies are reserved but she took me down on her wait list.


Im glad you at least called. I noticed some young adults on her website up for adoption, did she mention if they were available?
Did she mention how long of a wait it is.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Greeenfield Puppies are right here where I live in Lancaster, PA. Amish and Mennonites post their Puppies on that site and are Puppy Mills or BYB!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Greeenfield Puppies are right here where I live in Lancaster, PA. Amish and Mennonites post their Puppies on that site and are Puppy Mills or BYB!!


That's what I was taking away from the website. I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, that is correct!! However, I do know of an individual who did get a Puppy from a Breeder from their site and had no issues. I though would not go there myself.


----------



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Im glad you at least called. I noticed some young adults on her website up for adoption, did she mention if they were available?
> Did she mention how long of a wait it is.


She said that they were all adopted and her next litter (slated for end of year) already has a pending wait list. She said she would call me if anyone backed out or canceled, so either way seems like it might be a while!


----------



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Is this her website Lucy Martin-Dog Breeder
> she looks like a broker selling ALL kinds of breeds. If it were me, I would forgo the deposit, and run fast away from breeders like this. I would not chance an adoption from a place like this. This is not responsible breeding.


yes! i met her in person and the premise was really nice/clean but she does seem to have multiple breeds. she presented all her breeding certifications and licenses and those all check out too. its tough because we already met the puppy in person and feel attached to her, so its hard to give up both her and the deposit.


----------



## PixieSparks (Sep 18, 2020)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Yes, that is correct!! However, I do know of an individual who did get a Puppy from a Breeder from their site and had no issues. I though would not go there myself.


ah that's what i've heard...some people seem to have had a fine experience there but it seems like a risky ocean to weed through.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PixieSparks said:


> yes! i met her in person and the premise was really nice/clean but she does seem to have multiple breeds. she presented all her breeding certifications and licenses and those all check out too. its tough because we already met the puppy in person and feel attached to her, so its hard to give up both her and the deposit.


The problem with brokers and byb...they are excellent salesman! They will tell you everything you need to hear to fall in love and make that purchase.
i wish I had walked away after given my deposit on my oldest maltese, because to date, I have spent over 50 thousand dollars in medical bills keeping her alive.
It’s easy to look at only the immediate future, sweet puppy to love, so cute, lots to love, but then later on when all these medical issues arise because the dog was bred in a mill and not by a responsible breeder is where the heartache begins.
Please go back and read my threads from when I joined. It’s been a long painful road for my Lacie.
You have no idea how that dog was bred or any of the medical history. 
If it were me, I would ask for my deposit back and start fresh. That place is charging big bucks. I paid about that for my two youngest and they came from top show breeders.


----------



## Alpine Meadow Farms (Jun 29, 2020)

PixieSparks said:


> I'm looking to purchase a new Maltese puppy but the one I have my eyes on is $3200 for a female. She is not AKC-certified (only ACA) or have breeding rights. Is this too much to pay for a standard breeder? And does anyone know of reputable breeders within driving distance in New Jersey/New York/Pennsylvania/Maryland area that you would recommend? We're not looking for a show-quality dog but want to make sure their health would be in good condition and they didn't come from a puppy mill.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

PixieSparks said:


> I'm looking to purchase a new Maltese puppy but the one I have my eyes on is $3200 for a female. She is not AKC-certified (only ACA) or have breeding rights. Is this too much to pay for a standard breeder? And does anyone know of reputable breeders within driving distance in New Jersey/New York/Pennsylvania/Maryland area that you would recommend? We're not looking for a show-quality dog but want to make sure their health would be in good condition and they didn't come from a puppy mill.


----------



## Alpine Meadow Farms (Jun 29, 2020)

I would not do that’ looking on AKC Classified site! It list breeder and who has puppy, I know breeder with a litter due in November but there in Oklahoma! If I can help feel free to contact me! [email protected]


----------



## anniegirl (May 9, 2020)

PixieSparks said:


> I'm looking to purchase a new Maltese puppy but the one I have my eyes on is $3200 for a female. She is not AKC-certified (only ACA) or have breeding rights. Is this too much to pay for a standard breeder? And does anyone know of reputable breeders within driving distance in New Jersey/New York/Pennsylvania/Maryland area that you would recommend? We're not looking for a show-quality dog but want to make sure their health would be in good condition and they didn't come from a puppy mill.


Such wise counsel being shared with you. I wish I had had this guidance before I bought my girl a year ago. 
On our first visit to the vet he remarked, 
“this is not a well-bred dog.” Of course by then I had fallen in love with her. Her front legs are quite bowed. Perhaps she’ll sail through life without issues but given the opportunity to do this over, I’d choose differently.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

anniegirl said:


> Such wise counsel being shared with you. I wish I had had this guidance before I bought my girl a year ago.
> On our first visit to the vet he remarked,
> “this is not a well-bred dog.” Of course by then I had fallen in love with her. Her front legs are quite bowed. Perhaps she’ll sail through life without issues but given the opportunity to do this over, I’d choose differently.


OMG what a mean thing for a vet to say! He doesn't sound well bred either.
I am so glad you kept her bc sometimes I feel we are meant to rescue these out casts.
I too had a puppy that wasn't so perfect but she lived long and we shared a wonderful life.
Enjoy your doggie and be proud always!
Lisa


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

What a tough decision to make I’m grateful I did not have to go through all of that. I searched for 2 years and never found anything I was comfy with and then my husband found out a friend of ours who I now call “Our Breeder” (inside joke) has 2 Maltese a had his first litter ever. How he held them off so long I have no idea. He’s had them for a few years. He said it was lots of work though and isn’t prepared to do it ever again. Very fortunate to have my Kobe pup and very affordable since “our breeder” 🥰 is a very close friend.

I really hope your find your fur baby and when you do he/she is healthy.


----------



## anniegirl (May 9, 2020)

starry said:


> OMG what a mean thing for a vet to say! He doesn't sound well bred either.
> I am so glad you kept her bc sometimes I feel we are meant to rescue these out casts.
> I too had a puppy that wasn't so perfect but she lived long and we shared a wonderful life.
> Enjoy your doggie and be proud always!
> Lisa


You made me smile Lisa, thank you. This little girl has such a huge personality, I just couldn’t dream of missing out on life with her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

starry said:


> OMG what a mean thing for a vet to say! He doesn't sound well bred either.
> I am so glad you kept her bc sometimes I feel we are meant to rescue these out casts.
> I too had a puppy that wasn't so perfect but she lived long and we shared a wonderful life.
> Enjoy your doggie and be proud always!
> Lisa


As much as I would like to cheer on this comment “I am so glad you kept her bc sometimes I feel we are meant to rescue these out casts”
if the demand to adopt from these byb/puppymills is strong, the more they keep producing these puppies. Dry up the demand, and they will have to stop producing.
So if we keep rescuing these dogs because we feel we will be saving the dog (that’s how I felt when adopting my girl), we are actually feeding that demand and for a lot of us, left with astronomical bills.
And if anyone thinks they can’t make a difference, I can tell you that my oldest dog who came from byb business has tanked just from people coming here and reading about the sick dogs she produces. She was shut down for a short time but has since reopened, unfortunately. The demand for her puppies are no more.


----------

